# الى اصحاب السيارات



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

المره دي الموضوع حيكون غريب شويه, و هو إني أحكي سيناريو بيتكرر عند الصنايعيه و إزاي تخلي بالك من إلي بيحصل.

أول موقف ( الفرامل ضعيفه و عايز تشدها)

الموقف بيبدأ انك ماشي بالعربيه و حاسس ان الفرامل ضعيفه شويه فبتقول لما أروح حعدي على الميكانيكي, و فعلا تعدي عليه و يطمنك أن كل شىء سليم و انه لازم يرفع العربيه الأول علشان يعرف العيب فين....

الاول حيسألك هي الفرامل عاليه معاك؟ حتقوله اه عاليه, حيقولك امال ايه؟ تقوله مش بتوقف العربيه!! بتهديها بس.

بعد ما يحمل العربيه حيقولك, ياخبر!! ده أنت ربنا بيحبك . أنت جيت في الوقت المناسب. التيل وحش و عايز يتغير بس فيه حل أنا ممكن أصنفرلك التيل و الطنابير و حتبقى معاك تمام و ده يتكلف كام؟ 10 جنيه بس.. طب و التيل؟ يعني التيل في حدود 50-100 جنيه على حسب نوع العربيه.

بعد ما يصنفر التيل و الطنابير, برضه العربيه اي كلام, مع انه حيجربهالك و تلاقي العربيه بتقفش في الأرض. المهم, حترجعله تاني تقوله نفس السيناريو إلي فات. بس حيقولك اخ كده يبقى الماستر. حيفك و يعمل شويه أفلام و يجرب برضه مش قد كده, و طبعا حتكون دفعت تمن الشغل إلي فات, طب و بعدين, كده ماستر عمومي يا بيه, لو عربيتك قديمه حيقولك الماستر إلي عندك عاده, الأحسن منها السيرفو. و ده بكذا و القاعده بكذا و مش عارف ايه و طبعا حيقولك نغير تيل علشان نركب المستر على نضافه و أنت لو كنت أصلا غيرته من الأول مكنتش دفعت كل ده. و ممكن ميغرش تيل إلا بعد ما تركب الماستر و تجرب حتلاقي فرق طبعا علشان الماستر السيرفو أحسن من العاده بس برضه طالما التيل وحش حتبقى الفرامل ضعيفه, و حيقولك إحنا كنا فين و بقينا فين؟ بس لو عايز طبعا أحسن من كده يبقى غير التيل يا باشا هو ده يعيش معاك بس أنت مش عاجبك كده!!! ...... تبص تلاقي نفسك دفعت 300 أو 400 جنيه و لو كنت غيرت التيل من الأول كنت حتصرف أقل من كده بكتير....

خلاصه السيناريو ده ايه؟

لما الفرامل تبقى وحشه معاك غير التيل علطول مفيش حاجه اسمها صنفره و لا تملى التيل و تخرط الطنابير كل ده عك

طيب ايه هي أعراض ان الماستر باظ؟

اهم حاجه و أوضح حاجه انه يجيب زيت, أو انه ياخد هوا و كل ما تاخد هوا يرجع يبوظ تاني, أو ان ميكنش فيه فرامل خالص و تكون سايبه في الأرض.


تاني موقف ( المساعدين ضعيفه و العربيه مش حلوة في المطبات)

أنت ماشي و حاسس ان العربيه خفيفه و لو عديت على نمله حتهز العربيه. حتقول طبعا مساعدين. حتروح لميكانيكي معرفه أو مش معرفه حيقولك ايه ده يا بيه؟ ده المساعدين في الضياع. ده المساعد خفيف خالص, أو بيجيب زيت على حسب أنت مبهدل عربيتك قد ايه 

المعهم طب ايه العمل؟ والله يا باشا أنت ربنا بيحبك لإن المساعدين دي بتتفك و بتتصلح و بترجع 100 100, أنا حغيرلك زيت و تبقى تمام, و ده فعلا إلي بيحصل بس عيب الموضوع ده انه مش بيعيش و بتضطر تفك و تعمل الشغلانه دي تاني و تدفع فلوس تاني.

طيب ده راجل عنده ضمير شويه إلي معندوش حيقولك, يا بيه انت العفشه عندك مفككه خالص, أنا حربطهاك و حتبقى 10/10. و ده طبيعي لما المساعدين بتكون خفيفه العفشه بتتفكك و لما حيربطها حتحس ان العربيه إتلمت شويه, بس يادوبك أسبوع و تلاقيها رجعت زي الأول تاني....


خلاصه السيناريو ده ايه؟

لما المساعدين تبوط او تخف, متغيرش زيت و لا تصلح و لا الكلام ده كله, كل ده شغل اي كلام و بيبوظ بسرعه, مفيش حاجه بتتصلح دلوقتي, الحاجات معموله علشان متتصلحش و إلي بيتصلح بيبوظ بسرعه.

حاجه أهم, فيه مثل بيقول "إدي العيش لخبازه العفشه ليها واحد متخصص ليها مش الميكانيكي علشان فيه ناس بتروح تصلح العفشه عند الميكانيكيه و ده غلط جدا جدا جدا. الميكانيكي ميكانيكي و العفشجي عفشجي.

طيب إزاي أعرف ان المساعدين عمرها إنتهى؟

حاجه بسيطه جدا, تعالى على اي جنب من أجناب العربيه و إضغط عليه بكل قوتك و شوف بينزل بسهوله و لا فيه مقاومه؟ لو بسهوله و العربيه بتتنطط يبقى المساعد عايز يتغير.

يارب يكون أسلوبي عجبكم و أكون قدرت أفيدكم و مكنش طولت عليكم و قلت إلي فيه المفيد إن شاء الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## commander 15 (27 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا ياباش مهندس وبينفع الكل ونصايح ولا احلا من كدة
انا اضيف لو سمحت 
1- اذا كانت خبرتك في المكانيكى صفر حاول تجد من المهندسين من تثق به من اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة في هذا المجال
2-حاول ان تفهم ولو مبادئ ميكانيكى السيارات كي لا تكون عرضة للاستغلال
3-اذا عندك مشكلة ما حاول ان تذهب الى عدة ورش وتنظر هل الجميع اتفق على سبب المشكلة وعلاجها لكي تتأكد 
4-الفني الذي يقوم بتغيير عدة اجزاء لحل المشكلة فهذا يخمن مثل ما حصل مع صاحب الفرامل فقد غير الماستر وصنفر الفحمات ثم غيرها وفي النهاية يغير الفاكم او لي الفاكم وتنحل المشكلة ولاكن بعد ماذا
5-الفني الجيد هو الذي يضع يده على سبب المشكلة مباشرة
6-كما ذكر المهندس بعض الاجزاء لا ينفع معها الاصلاح وكثير ايضا ينفع معه الاصلاح تعرفها مع التجارب 
7- المساعدات لا انصح بأصلاحها وانصح بتغييرها بشرط ان تغيير اليايات معاها وانا ااكد على ذلك ( تغيير المساعد دون الياي اهدار للمال )
و الله اعلم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على النصيحة ، وعوما الميكانيكي لو عاوز يضحك على الزبون .. هيضحك عليه وهياخد ال هو عاوزه .. ما فيش فيده .. ربنا يتولانا برحمته 
مع تحياتي وإعجابي بك وبأسلوبك الجميل الشيق الممتع .
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (5 فبراير 2010)




----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على نصيحتك المميزة بإسلوب كتابي رشيق.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرآ على السيناريوهات انها فعلا جميلة ومفيدة لاصحاب المركبات وان ايضآ اتفق مع الاخ
commander


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمود وطبعا افلام وسيناريوهات الميكانيكية لا تنتهي والأحلى من كل هادا لما يقعد يفتي في حاجات هو اصلا مش عارف شو معناها!! 
يعطيك الف عافية مهندس محمود


----------

